# GloFish Starfire Red Zebra Danio and Sunburst Orange Zebra



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Any1 have this fish in there planted tank? Petland has them for 3 for $10 is a sweet deal. If so whats a good number of fish to get?
Tank 55g
11 Sae
4 black neon
2 neons
10 cherrys


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd be hesitant to spend more than $2.00 for any danio, but that's likely a decent deal on the glo-fish. A dozen or so would make a nice little school of them, but consider mixing them with regular zebra danios. TexGal cross bred them and got the red of the glo's and the dark stripes of the zebras in many of the young, which looks really nice from the pics I saw.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 23, 2009)

I've seen em for as much as 4-5 dollars. I'd say get at least 6, preferably more. Just like normal danios, they like to be in schools.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, they do fine in planted tanks. They need to be in schools so you need to get 5 or 6. The Glo danios always cost more than regular danios. The cross breeding can really produce some pretty fish.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

i have owned glofish in the past and thought about getting a large school (25+) of them, but in the end settled for cardinal tetras.

They just look so unnatural..especaily if you have a heavily planted tank, then BAM! a bunch of pure red (like someone just spray painted them) fish swimming around....

it's like having a natural planted tank but using red gravel....


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I always thought that green and yellow would look nice in a tank that plays on greens with a slightly yellow spectrum bulb. For that matter, seeing Oliver Knott's more playful work, I see no reason that they couldn't fit right in. I may have plans for them myself in a certain iwagumi tank involving a disco ball and tom jones or john travolta figurine.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

...and be sure to use flourescent paint on the rocks so when you turn on the blacklight for night lighting the whole scape comes alive...


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

cool guys to have and the prices have been dropping over the years....

however QT any fish you get longer from Petland as the fish I get from there always without fail get some type of sickness going on.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

I think petland has good fish We have a big fish store over here called Tropicana aquarium pet store and never have any luck when I buy 10 or more fish from them. 


MotionInsilver said:


> cool guys to have and the prices have been dropping over the years....
> 
> however QT any fish you get longer from Petland as the fish I get from there always without fail get some type of sickness going on.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

You definitely have the room for the danios, I would also build up your black and regular neon shoal population. They love to be with more of their kind to shoal and feel protected. 

Keep in mind danios do populate readily and your 55 gallon soon will be full of danios.


----------

